# Pico Cube + Wave



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Even though it is only a few hours old. I've already got ideas for a cool little scape. Using Twisted Driftwood twigs and a carpeting plant, so watch this space


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Neat idea(grabs cd cases and silicon)


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

dufus said:


> Neat idea(grabs cd cases and silicon)


NO NO NO NO - Not CD CASES. 
Its a CD storage Cube made of Perspex that I Sealed.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, well anyways, it encouraged me to make a tiny pico out of the top of some box. i doubt i will keep it running long, as i don't really want to, but it was fun to see what i could do with it.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks

I Just got back from Crimbo Sales shopping and found a place selling the most brilliant pico Vases that are perfect for Pico tanks. They are glass 3mm thick and weigh alot. 

Will scape one up and post pix later.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Ok so I got three different Styles and this is my Fave so Scaped it. 

I need to dig my Pico Filter out from the garage, but its ok for now. 

_The Warehouse I got them from is on Ebay aswell - Directforless._


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice, i love this thread!


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

nice! i was going to grab the same tank for my parents.


great work bro


----------



## lehtis (May 16, 2006)

Sorry, but tank is very small for betta.:icon_mad: Betta doesn't have room turn in tank.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

lehtis said:


> Sorry, but tank is very small for betta.:icon_mad: Betta doesn't have room turn in tank.



No its not, the Tank is over twice the length wider than the fighter. If it wasn't happy to be in it, he wouldn't have a nest going right round rim of the tank. He does not like the larger sizes and prefers this size. 

You obviously have little experience with bettas.


----------



## lehtis (May 16, 2006)

Want you life in closet? If you are 180cm long, your room was 3,6mx2mx5m very many space.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

It looks to me like gill breeds bettas.
I can say from experience, bettas don't like anything real big, they're not the best swimmers. that tank is fine for him.


----------

